# Framebuffer during boot not working

## nihilizt

I have recently installed 2004.2, and using the LiveCD, the framebuffer works fine, I see the graphical bootsplash and it doesn't crash.

When my installation finished, I did what the Handbook says in order to get graphical mode boot, but it doesn't work.

I did compile framebuffer support into my 2.6.7 kernel, as well as support for my Radeon graphics card. There are two Radeon drivers listed next to one another, one marked "old", so I only used the one not marked old, since my card is a 9800Pro, which I assume would prefer the not "old" driver.

When I boot, for about half a second I see text, then the screen goes black for 5-10 seconds, with only a blinking cursor at the bottom, and then the regular boot messages are shown again, and the login prompt, but this is in plain console mode.

Does anyone have an idea what might be wrong? I am thankful for any help.

----------

## Cartroo

I seem to be having a very similar problem, except my display doesn't appear to come back.

I've got a Radeon 9700PRO and I can't remember exactly which kernel options I enabled, but when I boot up I see a flicker of text and then the video signal disappears (well, my monitor goes straight into power save, so I assume that's what's happening) and it doesn't come back at all.

In lieu of further inspiration I was going to recompile my kernel and turn framebuffer support off entirely, but has anybody got a better idea of what might be causing the problem?

Thanks!

----------

## semi-fly

A good start would be to post what fb modes you are using - better yet, just post your grub/lilo configs.   :Smile: 

Might also want to check out this:  ATI radeon how-to

----------

## Templer

have you checked this Bootsplash howto, it worked for me with my Radeon 9600SE

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash

----------

## gi1242

I had the same problem (but with a Matrox G100 card). The thing that finally fixed it for me was to disable Matrox framebuffer support, and enable VESA framebuffer support! Even though the kernel claimed to support acceleration for Matrox G100, something was going wrong  :Sad: . Try VESA. Might work for you too.

GI

----------

## Cartroo

I should probably mention I've now got everything working OK, but only by using VESA support as suggested by the previous poster.

I was using the Radeon driver for a bit (pass option "video:radeonfb" to the kernel), but I found it hung the machine when I switched between X (which is using ATI's drivers) and the console.

Now my kernel options are as follows:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A
```

And it all works nicely, even with bootsplash installed.

----------

## Templer

jep, that's the same way it works for me  :Smile: . If i recall it right the manual also says to use the vesafb for the radeon cards

----------

## Flandry

I dug up this thread because it's one of many that seem related to the problem i'm having, but leave me confused.

With the 2.6.3 and 2.6.7 kernels, i set the vga= mode in the kernel parameters in grub to give a finer font during bootup and in the different consoles.  I never had any kind of video= parameter, and it's not clear if this is for something completely different or not, but in any case, suddenly with 2.6.8, i'm told that it's an invalid mode, or not found, and have to continue or select default mode for it to work.  I never have compiled in framebuffer support, so perhaps this is unrelated to this topic, but can anyone help me out here?

Thank you.

PS the grub entry reads like this

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-gentoo SMP 132x60

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x030C
```

I literally copied and pasted from previous kernel entries, and selected the change video modes in the drivers section of the menuconfig, just like i did previously.[/code]

----------

## Templer

maybe you should check this howto, its for frame buffers, but there is also a table for the vga= option. And i cant see the vga=0x30C option

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash

----------

## gi1242

 *Flandry wrote:*   

> With the 2.6.3 and 2.6.7 kernels, i set the vga= mode in the kernel parameters in grub to give a finer font during bootup and in the different consoles. I never had any kind of video= parameter, and it's not clear if this is for something completely different or not, but in any case, suddenly with 2.6.8, i'm told that it's an invalid mode, or not found, and have to continue or select default mode for it to work.

 

Actually, I had exactly the same problem. What fixed it for me was switching to the VESA2.0 driver instead of the VESA TNG driver that came (new) with the 2.6.8 kernel. It's an option in

```

Device Drivers 

-> Graphics Support 

   -> Support for framebuffer devices

      -> VESA VGA graphics support

         -> VESA Driver Type
```

I've got a Matrox G100. I can't figure out why, but no other option works for me. The only way I get a clean fb-boot logo is with the old Vesa driver. Not even with the matroxfb device  :Smile: 

GI

----------

## nihilizt

This works for me now, thanks to the Bootsplash How-to which was very detailed and well written. The Handbook really should have a link to it.

----------

## Flandry

Thanks for your replies.  I'm actually not using framebuffer, or at least i have never had it enabled.  I just want high-res text.  I got the mode code by checking the options when doing an ask for the vga= option.  It gives the expected res previous to 2.6.8.

I understood that enabling the framebuffer had potential compatibility issues, so i didn't want to do that just for better text.  Am i deluded in thinking that one can have high-res text without using the framebuffer, and if so, how is it that it worked before?

----------

## Templer

I dont know.

I googled a bit and i found this site, maybe it will help.

http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/hiresconsole.html

Maybe the SVGATextMode package will help?

----------

## Flandry

That's a useful site, thank you.

It convinces me that it should work without enabling frame buffer, anyway.  :Wink: 

One more observation: when the mode is unknown upon boot, and i'm asked to select a mode, no mode but default will work.  However, if i select scan, the mode list changes slightly, and then selecting the same mode works.  I'm not sure what that means (the fact that i have to do the scan before it will accept a mode), but i think there must be a bug in the kernel.  Did anyone get highres working without framebuffer or external patches for 2.6.8?

I can't get X to work with that kernel, either, and after reading about lots of other problems with 2.6.8 kernels, i think i'm just going to chock it up to bugs and wait for a stabler kernel.  But... 2.6.3?  Good grief, can we have a stable release, please?

It's too bad my Zaurus doesn't work right with 2.6.3.  It worked right off with 2.6.8.

Anyway...

----------

